# Al Sharpton blasts Tiger Woods for choosing white mistresses instead of black ones



## Costas (Jan 11, 2010)

Από το Celeb Jihad:

The Rev. Al Sharpton held a press conference today to blast Tiger Woods for the lack of diversity among his mistresses. Sharpton claims that the lack of African-American women among Woods’ harem will have a negative effect on the black community, specifically young black girls.

“Why is it that a man who calls himself black can’t bring himself to cheat on his wife with a black woman?” said Sharpton, speaking to a group of supporters in Harlem. “What does it say to young black girls everywhere when you pass them over? Shame on you, Tiger Woods. What would your daddy say?”

Sharpton, who has long championed taking black women as mistresses, said that today’s black athletes need to stop neglecting black women when it comes to extramarital affairs, and should follow the examples of positive black role models such as Jesse Jackson and Martin Luther King, Jr., both of whom cheated on their wives with black women. Sharpton also stressed that cheating with African-American women would help the black community financially by giving black girls the chance to sell their stories to tabloids and gossip magazines.

Added Sharpton, “I’m not asking you to not cheat on your wives, I’m just asking you to give back to your own community.” 

look here


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 11, 2010)

Πριν κανένα μήνα περίπου διάβασα το παρακάτω ανέκδοτο για τον εν λόγω κύριο:

Q: What's the difference between Santa and Tiger Woods?

A: Santa stops after three hos.


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2010)

Λες να φοβάται το "once you go black, you never go back" που, παρά τον ορισμό του urban, χρησιμοποιείται και για τα δύο φύλα;


----------

